# What are the absolute ESSENTIAL tools an electrician needs?



## Asaddc (Feb 13, 2017)

I see a ton of posts of people with tool bags and belts, yet I can tell that most of those tools never get used, rather than waste money initially on a lot of good quality tools I won't use, I'd rather spend on quality tools that I will use 

So post away. :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It really depends on what type of work you are doing. Since I stopped doing commercial work fulltime and went into business doing residential service work, I haven't used half of my normal tools. I keep my toolbag in the truck and just take the tools with me that I may need on that job.

What type of work will you be doing?


----------



## Asaddc (Feb 13, 2017)

HackWork said:


> It really depends on what type of work you are doing. Since I stopped doing commercial work fulltime and went into business doing residential service work, I haven't used half of my normal tools. I keep my toolbag in the truck and just take the tools with me that I may need on that job.
> 
> What type of work will you be doing?


I will be mainly doing industrial and residential. I'm sure that residential requires the least amount of tools. But not sure what will be needed for industrial.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Asaddc said:


> I see a ton of posts of people with tool bags and belts, yet I can tell that most of those tools never get used, rather than waste money initially on a lot of good quality tools I won't use, I'd rather spend on quality tools that I will use
> 
> So post away. :thumbsup:


Some of us just take care of their tools! 

Some Windex them on off hours. Other smarted guys just wipe off the crud with handwipes. :thumbsup:

I still have the first hammer I ever used in 1964, other than the handle turning black you'd never know.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Asaddc said:


> I will be mainly doing industrial and residential. I'm sure that residential requires the least amount of tools. But not sure what will be needed for industrial.


Residential: Linemans, dikes, 10 or 11 in 1, wiggy and flashlight everyday. Sheetrock saw, stripper, needlenose, beater screwdriver, sometimes.

Way more than enough for most resi work:










Industrial:


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

I would never expect a greenhorn to show up with any more than this kit: https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-...qid=1487279346&sr=8-3&keywords=Klein+tool+kit. And your next investment should be a volt meter similar to the T5: https://www.amazon.com/Fluke-T5-600...=UTF8&qid=1487279762&sr=8-1&keywords=Fluke+t5. You should always have a voltage tester, and get in the habit of confirming live or dead. Even if your mechanic tells you positively that it's off, trust but verify! I've always told my helpers that I'll never be offended if they check the voltage behind me. At the end of the day going home alive is your responsibility.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Exactly. Buy the Klein or Ideal apprentice set. Replace and add on later.


----------



## odsalinas (Jan 14, 2017)

I just put in my 2 week notice to begin my new career as an apprentice electrician and this is the list of tools they asked me to get just to give you an idea.

First Day on the Job:
Knife
Tape Measure
Side Cutting Pliers (Kleins) 8"
Channel Locks 10"
10 in 1 Screwdriver
Flat Head Screwdriver Large
Phillips Head Screwdriver
Straight Claw Hammer
Tick Tracer
Keyhole Saw
Hacksaw w/Blade
Torpedo Level
Wire Strippers
Diagonal Pliers 8"
Adjustable Wrench 10"
Tool Pouch
Belt
Hammer Holster

I'm pretty sure the company I'll be working for does both commercial and industrial.
hope this helps


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Residential: Linemans, dikes, 10 or 11 in 1, wiggy and flashlight everyday. Sheetrock saw, stripper, needlenose, beater screwdriver, sometimes.
> 
> Way more than enough for most resi work:
> 
> ...


What do you use your lineman's for (residential)? I rarely use mine unless It's as a hammer. I use ***** quite a bit. Doing service calls you have to trouble shoot receptacles with about 2 inches of wire....***** can cut the cleanest without wasting any wire. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There are a lot of times I find myself wishing I brought my ***** with me when doing resi service work, especially since I usually work hot.

I use my linemens for the same things as when I did commercial. To cut wire, to twist wires, and to hammer.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> There are a lot of times I find myself wishing I brought my ***** with me when doing resi service work, especially since I usually work hot.
> 
> I use my linemens for the same things as when I did commercial. To cut wire, to twist wires, and to hammer.


I rarely twist my wires unless it's for making up heads for wire pulls. And I'm using pulling socks more often which is a time saver. I do love my lineman's with the fish tape pullers.

I don't used the lineman's with the crimper because it doesn't fit in the box, but I'm tempted to grab a pair and try again. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> What do you use your lineman's for (residential)? I rarely use mine unless It's as a hammer. I use ***** quite a bit. Doing service calls you have to trouble shoot receptacles with about 2 inches of wire....***** can cut the cleanest without wasting any wire.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Cutting romex, twisting wires for wire nuts, hammer, pulling fish tape, etc


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Cutting romex, twisting wires for wire nuts, hammer, pulling fish tape, etc


I cut my wire with my stripers. Obviously if im cutting #8s or 6#s I will bust out the lineman or chompers (cable cutters). I do prefer using that little bandsaw. That things a smooth operator! 
No disrespect to my east coast brethren..but I noticed you cats twist your wires with your lineman's! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> I cut my wire with my stripers. Obviously if im cutting #8s or 6#s I will bust out the lineman or chompers (cable cutters). I do prefer using that little bandsaw. That things a smooth operator!
> No disrespect to my east coast brethren..but I noticed you cats twist your wires with your lineman's!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Yeah that is what I was taught a long time ago.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

odsalinas said:


> I just put in my 2 week notice to begin my new career as an apprentice electrician and this is the list of tools they asked me to get just to give you an idea.
> 
> First Day on the Job:
> Knife
> ...


I know this has been discussed before, but what is the difference?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I know this has been discussed before, but what is the difference?


Side cutter is linemans, high leverage cutter.

Dikes have less leverage and can cut in much tighter areas at the end of the plier.


----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)

Common sense..


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Nomenclature that I am used to...

9's









Dikes









Long nose


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Nomenclature that I am used to...



East coast terms
Linemans










Dikes 









Needlenose


----------



## Asaddc (Feb 13, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Residential: Linemans, dikes, 10 or 11 in 1, wiggy and flashlight everyday. Sheetrock saw, stripper, needlenose, beater screwdriver, sometimes.
> 
> Way more than enough for most resi work:
> 
> ...





foothillselectrical said:


> I would never expect a greenhorn to show up with any more than this kit: https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-...qid=1487279346&sr=8-3&keywords=Klein+tool+kit. And your next investment should be a volt meter similar to the T5: https://www.amazon.com/Fluke-T5-600...=UTF8&qid=1487279762&sr=8-1&keywords=Fluke+t5. You should always have a voltage tester, and get in the habit of confirming live or dead. Even if your mechanic tells you positively that it's off, trust but verify! I've always told my helpers that I'll never be offended if they check the voltage behind me. At the end of the day going home alive is your responsibility.





odsalinas said:


> I just put in my 2 week notice to begin my new career as an apprentice electrician and this is the list of tools they asked me to get just to give you an idea.
> 
> First Day on the Job:
> Knife
> ...


Thanks for all the detailed posts guys, I also like the pictures to help me out what is what, as I still need to know what some tools are called.

Also I took a look at the amazon apprentice kit by Kleins, I noticed that it's not insulated, but the quality of tools are great, I might just pick that up and replace when needed as 99cents said.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Asaddc said:


> Thanks for all the detailed posts guys, I also like the pictures to help me out what is what, as I still need to know what some tools are called.
> 
> Also I took a look at the amazon apprentice kit by Kleins, *I noticed that it's not insulated, *but the quality of tools are great, I might just pick that up and replace when needed as 99cents said.


There is no good reason that an apprentice should ever need to work on live circuits! EVER!


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

odsalinas said:


> I just put in my 2 week notice to begin my new career as an apprentice electrician and this is the list of tools they asked me to get just to give you an idea.
> 
> First Day on the Job:
> Knife
> ...


That looks like a pretty reasonable apprentice tool list to me.


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> There is no good reason that an apprentice should ever need to work on live circuits! EVER!




Ditto! NEVER EVER let your journeyman talk you into working something live until you are ready to try it, and then never more than 120v! And practice basic safety testing on every device / box / junction you ever work on. I tell my apprentices to act like every circuit is hot / live even if you know it's dead, this just reinforces the very real danger that is present in the trade.


Welcome to the trade!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Get one of these if you want to carry all of your tools with you:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> Get one of these if you want to carry all of your tools with you:
> 
> https://youtu.be/7eGVBQXKedI


That's great and it doesn't talk to you, awesome!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

And a rocket stove:
I think those of you guys with a fab shop can think of a few improvements including some kind of a handle and for sure some insulation.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> And a rocket stove:
> I think those of you guys with a fab shop can think of a few improvements including some kind of a handle and for sure some insulation.
> 
> https://youtu.be/2lynzQ_MGho


The 'stove' is different, the spokes model raises a couple outstanding points!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The 'stove' is different, the spokes model raises a couple outstanding points!


Oh, I just noticed that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> Oh, I just noticed that.


'Just noticed' you can't be that old.


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 'Just noticed' you can't be that old.


I'm a Labrador guy, but I noticed those pointers...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

foothillselectrical said:


> I'm a Labrador guy, but I noticed those pointers...


I believe I've studied 'boobology' since I first started breathing and noticed the nurse was well built!

I've spent countless hours doing in depth research work on the subject and even offer to give free exams! Which some girls have taken me up on!!!:thumbsup:

Nothing I know of gives the nice feeling and relaxed calming effect of petting a nice set of chest puppies!


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Asaddc said:


> I noticed that it's not insulated


Aside from the fact that you shouldn't be working on live equipment, insulated tools are not for personal protection. They are to prevent shorting live parts to adjacent grounded parts.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

For resi work you don't really need a whole lot.

Pliers:
Linemans
*****
Wire strippers
Channelocks 7 and 10
Aviation snips

Screwdrivers:
Phillips #2
Straight blade 1/4
Square #2
Straight blade 3/8

Other:
jab saw
flashlight
Claw hammer
Fluke t5 
Fluke 1ac
GFCI tester
Lumber crayon
carpenters pencil
sharpie
25' tape measure
razor knife


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

odsalinas said:


> I just put in my 2 week notice to begin my new career as an apprentice electrician and this is the list of tools they asked me to get just to give you an idea.
> 
> First Day on the Job:
> Knife
> ...



Side Cutting Pliers (Kleins)* 9"*

Unless you have small hands get the 9"


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ppsh said:


> for resi work you don't really need a whole lot.
> 
> Pliers:
> Linemans *9"*
> ...



fify!


----------



## rankin (Apr 14, 2015)

Linesmans!

Everyone I work with agrees your linesmans are pretty much the only tool you need. 

One guy I work with tightens and loosens screws with them. 

Another guy uses them as his go-to hammer and nail-puller -- I saw him set drop-in anchors for a core bore with just his 8"ers. He lived. 

I always use them to strip wire because I keep forgetting my G.D. strippers, and feel smug as hell when I manage to strip some 12 stranded and only slice off three strands. _"Look at the flicka da wrist!!!"_


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> There is no good reason that an apprentice should ever need to work on live circuits! EVER!


Here in Oz they are not allowed to work on live circuits..

Frank


----------



## Asaddc (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the posts everyone, going to buy whatever is needed, I already have a few of them but as for the ones that I really may need that are situational, I'll wait until the first day of the job to see.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

One of the most important tools you can have on the job is a good attitude and good listening skills.

What ever you do, don't be a wise ass know it all and don't let the assholes get to you. Always take the high road.

Just be a nice guy, be a sponge on learning and do your job to the best of your abilities. 

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

flyboy said:


> One of the most important tools you can have on the job is a good attitude and good listening skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This^^^!!! Not doing this made everything harder, and is something I still work on every day. Attitude determines everything. 

How's the platitude go? "It's not your aptitude but you attitude that determines altitude."


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> Here in Oz they are not allowed to work on live circuits..
> 
> Frank


Here with some companies and or bosses money overrules common sense and things are done that shouldn't be TOO OFTEN!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

X ray eyes .....

~CS~


----------



## odsalinas (Jan 14, 2017)

brian john said:


> Side Cutting Pliers (Kleins)* 9"*
> 
> Unless you have small hands get the 9"


I just bought mine yesterday and didn't even see 8" for sale, it was probably meant to say 9" I'd imagine...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

odsalinas said:


> I just bought mine yesterday and didn't even see 8" for sale, it was probably meant to say 9" I'd imagine...


There are 8" and even 6", I use the latter for comm work.

Top right in the pic:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> There are 8" and even 6", I use the latter for comm work.
> 
> Top right in the pic:


8" live in the tool pouch, 9" live in the van.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ty Wrapp said:


> 8" live in the tool pouch, 9" live in the van.


It all depend son what you are working on, small stuff smaller linemans.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Brain.


----------

